# Mondays Trip with a nice wahoo bonus



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I got to meet Jake and his Dad for a trip offshore Monday. They are from LA and fish over there in a 36 yellowfin. I want to go live with them. Please adopt me. Please!!!!!!! They also have a smaller boat here in Destin so they have the best of both worlds. Bait was tough so we bought a few and went fishing. I was very blessed today and only made one stop. The jacks and scamps were thick and in about 30 minutes we had a limit of both and was off looking for other things to do. Well we found it. A few dolphin and one good looking wahoo to finish the box. God has smiled down on his fools once again. Water was pretty and my two new friends were great to fish with. They caught everything that swam our way. These guys were fishing animals. I better be careful were I take them or they will put a hurting on my spots. Sorry for the late report but I just got the pictures. Not sure what the hoo weights could not find a scale large enough. Jake used some sort of length, girth math that said he was 105 lbs but I think smaller than that. Who knows, its all a guess and they get to keep growing if you don't weight them.:thumbup:
Good luck everyone. 2 more trips this week and I'm off for a few days. Dang it. I hate when i'm off. Guess I'll just go fishing.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*More pics*

More pics


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice job Capt, stud wahoo there!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awsome report delynn!!!!!!:thumbup: the a shonuff stud hoo!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

If it's the length x girth and then something over 800 formula, I think that was originally designed for bluefin. Either way, damn good hoo. 75+ alllll day


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> If it's the length x girth and then something over 800 formula, I think that was originally designed for bluefin. Either way, damn good hoo. 75+ alllll day



There is a length/weight table for Wahoo at king sailfish mounts,

http://www.kingsailfishmounts.com/s....html?osCsid=1b4bc58db373ba2c52d70784a59bc9f3

Thought about getting the big one I caught recently done then I saw the price tag.....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty fish! Kinda hard to tell from that photo but its a damn nice one. I'd say at least 75lbs as well and possibly into the mid 80's

What were the measurements? My biggest was an 86lber. It was 68 inches F/L but I don't remember girth. Might help as a reference.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Stud wahoo in anybodies book!! Fat sucker! 

Robert


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been telling everyone I think it was 80 lbs. Give or take 5. Only a guess, so who knows but I really like to weight them so I can say for sure. I would much rather underestimate it. I hate to over estimate something. You loss all your credibilty. There really is no need to make yourself look bad.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Six feet long and shoulders as wide as the guy holding him id say 100.:thumbup: I agree with all, though it doesnt really matter, but no dought a stud.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice fish!! good report!


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Delynn is THE MAN !!!! Everyone that likes to fish owes it to themselves to fish a day with Delynn before they die... He crushes them every time.. It's very rare that I get in a Gulf boat without him on the boat.. Good job guy's


----------

